
A Quantum Computer Foundation for Standard Model and SuperString Theories (2002) - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/hep-th/0201092
======
danbruc
I just skimmed the article, it is not too obviously a crackpot paper, the
author seems to know what he is talking about at least to a certain extend,
and I did not notice any obvious nonsense like cosmic energy vibrations. But
it still looks and feels very amateurish as compared to serious physics
papers. If you then look at the titles of the books the author has published -
search for Stephen Blaha on Amazon - and find things like »Quantum Big Bang
Cosmology: Complex Space-time General Relativity, Quantum Coordinates,
Dodecahedral Universe, Inflation, and New Spin 0, 1/2, 1 & 2 Tachyons &
Imagyons« your crackpottery alarm should probably go off.

~~~
OscarCunningham
I think he's just a noncrackpot who's good at clickbait titles.

~~~
gaze
Naw he looks like a crackpot

------
trevas
May this article be another argument for the "we live in a simulation" theory?

